# Dry Dog Food



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Been using 4Health dog food and less of the Diamond. Has anyone had any bad issues with either...or anything positive? Oh...my dogs are the ones eating it, so it's still safe to come over for dinner!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Got a link?


----------



## Melissa Thom (Jun 21, 2011)

http://www.tractorsupply.com/content/storeevents/4health_performance_formula

It strikes me as Kirkland in a different bag.


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

LINK http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/4health-dog-food-dry/ I used, the puppy formula with my dutchie until about 6 months old. He did well on it. I now use Diamond naturals chicken and rice, he seems to like it a little more and does well on it. IMHO it seems to be the best bang for the buck around here.


----------



## Lisa Brazeau (May 6, 2010)

Not again.... :-#:-#:-#


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Woohoo dog food thread :twisted:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Anyone who prefers not to read health or diet threads --- fee free not to! 

Posting in threads on topics that bore you seems kinda silly.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Melissa Thom said:


> http://www.tractorsupply.com/content/storeevents/4health_performance_formula
> 
> It strikes me as Kirkland in a different bag.


Me too, or vice versa.


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Me too, or vice versa.


 
I think Diamond makes it. I know it looks identical in shape and size.


----------



## Tanya Beka (Aug 12, 2008)

Diamond has had many many issues with their dog food - lots of recalls. I wouldn't trust anything they made...

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/1077194...t/toxic-pet-food-may-have-killed-dozens-dogs/

http://www.absolutewrite.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24457

http://www.germanshepherd-breed.org/dog-food-recall/

http://lambandricedogfood.net/1423/did-you-hear-more-recalls-today/

etc...


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Lisa Brazeau said:


> Not again.... :-#:-#:-#


Whaddya mean? I think they are fun! 8) They are much better held in person though, that's for sure...

OP: reminds me of Diamond Naturals Large Breed. I had pretty good luck with that food for fosters FWIW. I have been curious to see how a food with barley as one of the main grains does as a carb source for canine athletes, as for humans, barley is on the low side for glycemic index (which is a good thing).


----------



## Terri Marinier (Jul 31, 2011)

I don't know much about dog foods and try to learn. We butcher a grass fed steer twice a year, sell half and keep half. I am going to see if the butcher will grind up the cut offs and the organs. That said I fed Diamond Maintence for a few years to my kennel dogs. This summer they weren't doing as well so I switched to their NATURALS feed and within a few weeks the dogs started to look good again. My demo house dog gets their Taste of the Wild and his coat looks awesome. I travel so need to feed a food that travels easiely. Would go to dehydrated raw but the cost is way to high. Wish I knew what was really the best!


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

I haven't tried the 4Health, but I switched to Diamond Naturals Chicken and Rice last year. All of my dogs do great on it. In fact, they've never looked better. I'm feeding it to a GSD, Dutchies, a mal, and even the mini doxie. I find it ironic that people will blast Diamond and still feed a brand that's manufactured by them ( TOTW, Pet Lover's Soul, etc.) When you feed dry store bought kibble, that's part of the "sign on bonus" unfortunately. As many have said on here many times, if you don't want to worry about that kind of thing, feed raw. I've been very happy with the Diamond Naturals. The dogs do well on it, the price is good, and the ingredients are not too bad. I know several people who feed the 4Health, and are happy with it as well.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Adam these are my thoughts as well. Recalls don't bother me as long as they fix the issue. I carry a Ruger LCP, it was on a recall list, when pulled, it goes BANG!

Back to food, just looking for the information this forum is rich in....speaking of rich...;-)


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

All I really know to tell is TOTW is the best out there imo. I find myself wanting to eat it sometimes while reading the ingredients. I would like to find a cheaper alternative but I don't think there is one.


----------



## Justen Haynes (Dec 1, 2010)

I had a lot of problems with totw. My dogs were drinking excessively. After further discussion with Connie, we came to the conclusion it was a calcium/phosphorous ratio problem. I called the plant and spoke to their vet and couldn't ever get any real answers from her. If you check some premium foods like orijen, acany, fromms, and etc their levels are a lot lower. TOTW teeters on the edge of going overboard... I have switched to fromms and I am much more happy with the results.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Justen Haynes said:


> I had a lot of problems with totw.




http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f25/taste-wild-18685/


----------

